# Necesito ayuda para repara un cargador de una pc xo de 12 volt 2 ampers



## juanelectron2010 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hola a todos,les cuento que mi hermanito tiene una pc xo que le dieron en la escuela y el problema que tiene que de un dia para el otro dejo de cargar. Entonces resolvi chequearlo pensando que podria ser el cable que se habia cortado,medi continuidad pues esa no es la falla. Lo desarme y me di q estuviera el voltaje de salida y no esta. Revise el fusible de entrada y esta ok,el capacitor de 47 micros de 400 volt tengo una tension de 4.5 es muy baja. Pueden ayudarme le agradesco muchisimo saludos



Les dejo mas fotos.


----------



## R-Mario (Mar 28, 2012)

Puff se ven re mal las fotos, la verdad no es tan facil reparar una fuente de esas y menos si no tienes una pizca de experiencia.
Hay mucho que revisar, 
Capacitores, transistores, diodo resistencias etc etc.
Y luego para acabarla toda la fuente esta bañada en ese horrible pegamento blanco que complica mucho la cosa.

Ya pensaste en mejor adquirir una fuente nueva, talves salga mas barato y rapido.

Si no entonces prueba el transistor ese que esta pegado a la lamina de cobre, puedes buscar haber si trae resistencias tipo fusible y probarla, pero antes mide si en el capacitor grandote tiene la tension de la red, si te conectas a 110Vca entonces en ese capacitor debe haber como 180Vcc


----------



## Ryu02 (Mar 28, 2012)

mira un cargador universal sino comprueba diodos y asi con el tester.....


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hola ajna,muchas gracias x el aporte te cuento que en el capacitor grande de 400 volt tiene 4.5 puede ser ese capacitor que este defectuoso?un saludo


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hola riu02,he medido con el tester el capacitor de 47 micros 400 volt, voy a chequear el diodo xq antes de llegar la tension pasan por ahi,pueden estar dañados.muchas gracias por el aporte un saludo


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 27, 2012)

el capacitor si no se ve con daños fisicos (hinchado) es muy poco probable que este malo. medí los diodos y la parte de alta tension que vendria a ser diodos.. pistas de bobina etcetc.. al parecer no te llega tension al capacitor esto puede ser causado por alguna bobinita ... fijate hay unas redonditas que vienen enrrolladas en un nucleo de ferrita.. probales continuidad..  enfocate en que llegue corriente a el circuito transformador.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 27, 2012)

El problema esta con los componentes involucrados en la entrada de potencial del circuito, revisalos todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2012)

Esas computadores que da el gobierno tienen service gratuito del gobierno 

**********************************************************

Ahora pienso que cuando lo mismo pasa en varios paises sudacas y al mismo tiempo . . . *eso no es casualidad* !


----------



## juanelectron2010 (May 8, 2012)

ok gracias a todos, tienen service la pc pero el cagador no. No me da continuidad la bobina en el nucleo de ferrite muchas gracias le voy a cambias y vere que es lo que pasa. saludos


----------



## choco98 (May 10, 2012)

sino prueba buscar algun eliminador o transformador con las mismas caracteristicas y le introduces el conector de el ese que muestras


----------



## tomcat (Jun 15, 2012)

Pues primero que nada, fijate que los capacitores no esten hinchados(en la parte de arrriba), despues con el multimetro verifica los diodos(solo deben dar continuidad en un sentido), normalmente estas fallas son debido al desgaste de las piezas, y lo mas comun son los que mantienen tanto tiempo la corriente, como los capacitores. espero que te sirva


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Jun 15, 2012)

Gracias lo voy a tener en cuenta.un saludo


----------

